# Pictures of my miscreants



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Just thought that I would share some photos of my trio of terrors as we're new and would very much like to get to know every one (and like any mum I'm proud of my babies and think they're beautiful!)









Sun Tzu as a baby, my beautiful princess and the heart of her pack









Kita and Sun on their first ever walk together!









sharing a toy in the garden,


















Sun trying to hurry me along on moving day as I was spending too long talking to the OH, there was a big van outside and this little girl hates change!








Kita in his lovely summer coat








Sun as a puppy being teased by my OH with the camera, me doing my best to ignore them both!








baby Eiko at 15 weeks, Kita doing his best hannibal lecter impression in the background








Shar Pei's sleep in the funniest positions I call this one 'guitar impression'









Kita and his toy beer bottle at Grandma's.. you can see the joy his underage drinking brings!









sisterly love in our new house..

these four make life so lovely and make me laugh so often, I truly feel blessed to know them and I'm glad I joined up so I can share them with all of you!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are all beautiful


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning dogs, love Sun's little face


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I do love the bone mouth Shar Pei as they do have such expressive liitle faces


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

What beautiful dogs! 

Im orignally from norwich, still got here every no and again 


Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! :001_wub:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

baby Eiko at 15 weeks, Kita doing his best hannibal lecter impression in the background

What beautiful dogs. What breed is this one? x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> What beautiful dogs!
> 
> Im orignally from norwich, still got here every no and again
> 
> Thank you for sharing the photos.


*waves*
Hello fellow Norfolk person


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

kiara said:


> baby Eiko at 15 weeks, Kita doing his best hannibal lecter impression in the background
> 
> What beautiful dogs. What breed is this one? x


Eiko is an Akita Inu, shes much bigger now as she's nearly 7 Months old, and the softest gentlest dog i know 

Thanks to everyone for being so nice about my babies! You're all so lovely


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> What beautiful dogs!
> 
> Im orignally from norwich, still got here every no and again
> 
> Thank you for sharing the photos.


Yay for fellow norfolk! I love it here so much, shopping is ace!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Stunning woofers


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful doggies, your Inu is stunning :w00t:


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

pinklady said:


> Beautiful doggies, your Inu is stunning :w00t:


aw thanks! your bears in your avatar look amazing too! heres our little miss more recently being a fierce beast.. lol










and here she is meeting a beautiful AA boy at the eastern county and game fair


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Your dogs are absolutely stunning!!! I am now :drool: over little suns puppy pics, being on here is soooo not good for the puppy broody


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh they're all lovely! :001_wub:


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

tashax said:


> Your dogs are absolutely stunning!!! I am now :drool: over little suns puppy pics, being on here is soooo not good for the puppy broody


Aw thanks hon, to be honest she was the loveliest puppy, housetrained herself and has never once had an accident, she has been hard work at times as she can be incredibly neurotic but, Im glad she's a good representative of the traditional shar pei!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mamf said:


> aw thanks! your bears in your avatar look amazing too! heres our little miss more recently being a fierce beast.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh we were there on the Sunday, we met some stunning dogs, there was an AA similar to the one in the photo there (not sure if he's the same one though)


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh we were there on the Sunday, we met some stunning dogs, there was an AA similar to the one in the photo there (not sure if he's the same one though)


Hey, yeah we were there on the sunday, there were two Akita's there that we saw, this lovely boy who was about 5 months at the time and an older whiter Akita, it was a really good show this year I thought.

Are you going to all about dogs in august? we're doing the sunday and we're entering Eiko in the pet dog show to see if she likes it, if she does then we'll start ringcraft.. if I can find one around here that is!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mamf said:


> Hey, yeah we were there on the sunday, there were two Akita's there that we saw, this lovely boy who was about 5 months at the time and an older whiter Akita, it was a really good show this year I thought.
> 
> Are you going to all about dogs in august? we're doing the sunday and we're entering Eiko in the pet dog show to see if she likes it, if she does then we'll start ringcraft.. if I can find one around here that is!


Is it on at the showground again? I didn't know they were having another one & I missed last year's so I'll definitely make an effort to go this year
If you ask at your local vet they may have info on ringcraft classes near you, I know ours in Wroxham have leaflets for them
If we can bring our own dogs I might take one of the girls, Bob doesn't enjoy the crowds


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Norfolk Showground Norwich, Norfolk

heres all the info for you hon,they were giving out half price tickets at the county and game fair, shame you missed it, although it is only 6 quid to get it, yeah dogs are welcome on leads, we'll probably bring all three as Sun is getting better with crowds. Its 20/21.08.11 I think x


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

stunning dogs


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mamf said:


> Norfolk Showground Norwich, Norfolk
> 
> heres all the info for you hon,they were giving out half price tickets at the county and game fair, shame you missed it, although it is only 6 quid to get it, yeah dogs are welcome on leads, we'll probably bring all three as Sun is getting better with crowds. Its 20/21.08.11 I think x


Thankyou  I'll pencil it in my diary
ETA think I might enter the girls in the veteran class in the fun dog show


----------

